# Cash Out Down??



## UberFlexin (Aug 26, 2016)

i haven't been able to cash out via uber. is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberFlexin said:


> i haven't been able to cash out via uber. is anyone else experiencing this?


Yes. Uber isn't currently adding earned fares to drivers' earnings balance.

No money for you today, Sonny Jim.


----------



## Money Mike 85 (Nov 7, 2021)

UberFlexin said:


> i haven't been able to cash out via uber. is anyone else experiencing this?


I’m experiencing the same thing 🤨😫


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberFlexin said:


> i haven't been able to cash out via uber.





Money Mike 85 said:


> I’m experiencing the same thing 🤨😫


Ya can’t count on Uber for jackshit!
Good thing you have a real job to count on!
You _do_ have a real job, do you?…


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

Starting experiencing this the last several days. Every time I try, I get the “We’re having issues with our systems. Please try again letter” message. Still waiting for support to respond.


----------



## Dread dude (9 mo ago)

Captain Floppy said:


> Starting experiencing this the last several days. Every time I try, I get the “We’re having issues with our systems. Please try again letter” message. Still waiting for support to respond.


I too was having an issue with after 1 cash out the system stated I have reached the maximum number of cash outs 5. So far after updating, editing etc. my payment method (debit card info) I cashed out yesterday’s payments, made a quick trip just to see and the second went through. I’ll try another later PST and try a third time.

‘Hope updating payment method works


----------

